# Second batch



## WineYooper (Aug 11, 2010)

My first batch was so well received that when I opened a gal jug one night in the U.P. it all went that night. I didn't have more than a glass myself, since I decided to let the others enjoy it. I knew I had more back in Mn. that I could enjoy later. My only regrets were that I did not start another batch when the first one was ready to drink as I wasn't sure how well it would go over. Should have believed all the posts I read on it. I used raspberry/white grape concentrate in this batch before I transferred to large bottles and I only added the 6 cups of sugar to sweeten like the recipe called for. It had been completely clear at racking and I wanted some color and maybe additional flavor, even tho it was my first batch. It is great! Thank you Lon! 
Now that I have the second batch going since 8/2 @S.G. 1.074 and today 8/11 S.G. 1.025, Lalvin 1118, stirring twice daily, I am thinking about adding in 64 Oz of Orchard Park red raspberry juice when I transfer from primary to secondary later this week. Has anybody out there used a juice like this to add additional flavor and color? I don't think the concentrate added that much flavor to my first batch, more color it seems. It may be one of those things where I learn by trial and error. I like the trial part!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 11, 2010)

What size batch is this just so we can gauge how much this addition will up the abv of your batch? I always add everything up front but a decision to do it later like you are talking about is not out of the question especially since you had a low starting sg to start with.


----------



## WineYooper (Aug 11, 2010)

This is a five gallon batch, but will probably end with about six with the addition of the sugar and juice. There is 27 grams of natural sugar in the juice and I was going to add just for the flavor not to up my abv, and when I transferred to secondary. I'm thinking it would just be an addition like the six cups of sugar the recipe calls for. When I added concentrate and the sugar to my first batch at this time it did start the ferment going again but adding in kmeta stopped it. It then cleared naturally in two weeks and started drinking.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 13, 2010)

My best advice is to start a third and fourth batch and try all the variations; see which you like best. It's cheap enough and as you've found, you'll have no trouble getting rid of it. 

You also need to make a batch just for yourself. If we don't take care of the Skeeter Pee maker... no one will get the fruits of your labor.


----------



## WineYooper (Aug 14, 2010)

Well it's the 14th and my S.G. is 1.005 and still seeing foam on top after stirring/whipping with a stirring paddle that has holes in it. Surprised that it is taking this long to ferment out. I think I will transfer to secondary in the A.M. and let it finish there, should not be much longer. I am not sure why this batch is so much longer than the first one done with a blackberry slurry that finished inside of a week. Oh well, patience my son! I am going to take Minnesotamakers advice and start another one soon after this one is out of the primary. How do others store/bottle this when not using 750ml or 1.75L bottles? I would like to use gallon jugs and screw on caps but have not found the caps yet. Any help out there?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 14, 2010)

If you splash it around a little while transferring, don't be surprised if you see a burst of yeast activity. Some people have had slow action and then after racking into carboy, it takes off so much it foams over. It's not a bad thing to get it going so that you can drink it sooner, I'm just saying keep an eye on it after transfer if it's sitting on the new livingroom carpet.


----------



## WineYooper (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for that warning. It makes sense to me after what I am seeing from strong stirring. Could it be that I have not whipped this enough along the way to hasten the ferment, basically not enough oxygen? One question Lon is should I try and leave most of the sediment in the primary as with my other wines or carry more over to help it finish and then just rack it in a week or two when I add the sugar and kmeta?


----------

